# Ragdolls



## Bluemitted (Nov 4, 2009)

I recently purchased a Blue Mitted Ragdoll cat and he is currently 8 weeks old. I would like to know some information about these cats other than the typical stuff the breeder has already told me. I took him to the vets and the vet said he would be well over the 20 pound mark. Also the breeder said he was litter trained but I have yet to see him actually use it, but he does go in and scratch the litter, does that mean he is litter trained? And when I try to scoop the litter tray nothing seems to catch in the scooper, is it because his stuff is so tiny? The litter I'm using is fresh step, is that a good litter?


----------



## Bluemitted (Nov 4, 2009)

Anyone help would be appreciated.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!

We do have some members owned by Ragdolls here, but I guess they're not logged on right now.

I LOVE LOVE LOVE them, but I don't have one.  

It's normal for a new kitty not to use the litter box for 24 hours or so. How long has he owned you?

I use Fresh Step, but some people don't recommend it for kittens because they sometimes eat it.

Pictures???


----------



## Bluemitted (Nov 4, 2009)

He has not started to eat it yet, he did have an accident last night in bed when he peed in it, I took him right to the litter tray when he did it. The bed is a high bed around 4-5ft off the ground. I have put him in it and he does scratch it. I'm afraid the litter tray is too big, but he can easily jump on the couch and can easily jump out of the tray. He has owned me since monday of this week.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

An 8 week old kitten is litter trained like a 2 year old toddler is potty trained....that is...they get the concept, but not very consistent. The litter box needs to be in sight all the time or they'll just find a convenient spot within a few feet of them. I suspect you may have a few deposits around the house somewhere. You need multiple boxes or move it when you're staying in another room for any length of time. If you go out, confine him to a small room with his litter box, toys and food. He shouldn't have unsupervised run of the house until at least 12 weeks old. It's possible he won't be 100% consistent about finding a litter box until 3.5-4 months. 

BTW, I think you'll find that being able to jump from the litter box to the couch isn't such a good thing...kittens tend to get poopy feet and don't clean their butt very well. This also seems to resolve around 4 months.


----------



## Bluemitted (Nov 4, 2009)

LOL I did not mean he jumps right form the litter box to the couch, I was just using an example. When I lock him up during the day should I put food and water in where his litter tray is? Everyone I have spoken to says thats not the right thing to do. Also is it ok to really move the litter box around the house? Like say if I'm in the living room move the litter box to the living room?


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

If you're hanging in the living room with him and the litter box is in the bathroom...he is going to find a spot in the living room to go....guaranteed, for at least another few weeks. So yes, you'll need to move it.

Yes, you can put his food and water in the same room as his box...just not right next to it. 3-4 feet away will be fine. 

I have to say this...the breeder should have never let an 8 week old kitten go to a new home. Kittens spend the first 6 weeks of their life learning basic skills...opening their eyes, getting teeth, learning to walk, learning to pee & poop without stimulation from mom, learning to eat cat food. During weeks 6-12 they learn survival and socialization skills from mom and litter mates. Your kitten is missing out on 66% of that time. Biting may become an issue, so you need to be very careful not to play with him with your hands. Sucking can also be a problem, they will often suck on you, blankets, pillows, stuffed animals or other pets...sometimes they outgrow it, sometimes not.


----------



## Bluemitted (Nov 4, 2009)

Well I paid good money for this cat and the breeder seemed to know what they were doing. I just feel like an idiot calling her up and asking such simple questions, so I do kinda feel like an idiot. LOL


----------



## Bluemitted (Nov 4, 2009)

Should I bring the litter tray into the bedroom at night as well? Will he jump off the bed to go use the tray or will he just go on the bed? Thanks for the help


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Bluemitted said:


> Well I paid good money for this cat


And that's exactly why she should have kept this kitten till 12 weeks. But hey, there's nothing to be done about it now. I just wanted you to understand why you're going to see some of these issues, like not being completely litter box trained. Heck, I got Holly at 12 weeks and she still had a couple accidents during her first 2 weeks with me. She just didn't get that she needed to go upstairs, so at least I could have a box on each floor, not have to drag it from room to room. 

Yes bring the litter into the bedroom at night. Since your bed is so high, put something next to it for him to use to climb, s step stool or box. He might very well jump to get off the bed, but he probably won't be able to get back up. No telling what he will do if he has to go when he's on the bed, but if the box isn't in the room, he surely won't make an attempt to get to it. If you wake up during the night, I'd put him in the box. The reality is, this is like having an infant, they just grown faster. 

Don't feel like an idiot, we're here to answer the questions, we were all in the same place at one time. I suggest reading Think Like a Cat by Pam Johnson Bennett. You can get it on Amazon.


----------



## Bluemitted (Nov 4, 2009)

Thank you for the input. And just one more question, the bed is a california king so the litter tray could easily fit on it. Would it be wise to put the tray on the bed or no? Last dumb question I hope.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Well that's up to you...I'm thinking I wouldn't do that though, just cause the idea of sleeping with a litter box is kind of gross to me. He really should get the idea if it's in the room, I would put it on the side of the bed where he sleeps. Does he stay pretty much in one spot? I would lay a plastic bag down and a towel over it where he sleeps.


----------



## Bluemitted (Nov 4, 2009)

He has been sleeping on my shoulders but I found his messing at the bottom of the bed. The bed is big enough so the tray would not bother me, the peeing all over the house and poo worries me. But I have searched the house high and low and in the bed was his only mess up. Sine I'm using fresh step clay litter non clumping how can I tell if he has peed in it? There are no smells around the house of pee.


----------



## Bluemitted (Nov 4, 2009)

Praise the lord I just now put him in his litter box and he spent about 2-3 mins in it. Come to find out he did a nice little poop. Hopefully he keeps this up, first time ever that has happened.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Bluemitted said:


> Praise the lord...


Isn't it funny what makes us happy when we have cats? :lol:


----------



## Bluemitted (Nov 4, 2009)

Its amazing, he must have done a pee in there as well.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

You may never find where he did it around the house (assuming he did). Kittens pee very little and doesn't have anything like the odor of an adult. 

The fact that he moved away from his sleeping area to go shows that he has the concept, but his world is limited to his immediate surroundings. I think I'd try putting a way for him to get to the floor near the spot he went and the litter box right next to the step and see whether he really gets the idea. I'd put plastic and a towel on the spot he went on before in case he doesn't get the concept. Make sure to show him the box before bed. 

Oh...and make sure you clean any place he goes with an enzymatic cleaner....Nature's Miracle, Simple Solution etc. Otherwise he may smell the urine and think it's a great spot to go again.


----------



## Bluemitted (Nov 4, 2009)

I used some white vinegar and that other vinegar with a brown color(Name won't come to me) with hot water. Hopefully that does the trick, so put him in the box just before bedtime?


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

The vinegar won't do the trick. The enzymatic cleaners cause a reaction to break down the urine into it's chemical components which have no smell. You might not be able to smell any urine, but a cat's much more sensitive nose can. To find any spots he may have gone, you can use a black light.

Yes, put the box in the location it will be for the night and put him in it before bedtime. He probably won't go, but it shows him where it's located for when he has to go. After he hops out, put him up on the bed. 

Whenever you move the box, show him where it is by putting him in it. Then he always has a reference point. You shouldn't have to do this for more than a few weeks unless you have a really large house.


----------



## Bluemitted (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks for the info and time to write that. I will be taking him to the litter box every 30 mins or so, should I scratch the litter with my fingers or use his paws? On the other hand I don't want to use any kind of crate as I don't believe in them. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Bluemitted (Nov 4, 2009)

Also what age should I have him neutered?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Lots of vets will neuter at two months, as long as the kitty weighs two pounds. My girls were fixed at two pounds (10 weeks old).


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Neutering can be done at 2 months/2 lbs. But...the surgery is easier as they get bigger. If you have it done at ~4 months it should be fine. Cats usually don't become sexually mature until ~8 months, but can be earlier and you certainly don't want him starting to exhibit signs. So 4 months is a reasonable age.


----------



## Bluemitted (Nov 4, 2009)

Yea I don't want him to start spraying at all, once he does that it will never stop even if you neuter him right? So should I wait a couple weeks then?


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

If a male cat starts spraying before neutering, there is a risk that neutering won't resolve the problem, but more than likely it does. No reason to take the chance though. Yeah, I'd wait a bit, but not too long...as I said...age 4 months is reasonable. I hate to see such little ones have to go through surgery so young. I understand why shelters and rescues do it before adopting out kittens. But in your case, just do it before he matures and you'll be fine.


----------



## Bluemitted (Nov 4, 2009)

Sounds good, will probably do it between the 10-12 week range. He is 2.8 to 3 pounds now and he is just over 8 weeks.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Well, it sounds like from what Lisa posted, that maybe you could wait until 3 or 4 months old. My girls were spayed by a rescue, they do it early so they can adopt the kittens out having already been fixed.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Bluemitted said:


> Sounds good, will probably do it between the 10-12 week range. He is 2.8 to 3 pounds now and he is just over 8 weeks.


Wow....big boy! Holly was only 3.2 lbs at 12 weeks, but she's still small for a Coonie. Well, actually her frame is pretty large, she's just wicked skinny.


----------



## Bluemitted (Nov 4, 2009)

I read somewhere that Ragdolls are the largest domestic cat, and I was also told this by my breeder. Is this true?


----------



## Bluemitted (Nov 4, 2009)

marie73 said:


> Well, it sounds like from what Lisa posted, that maybe you could wait until 3 or 4 months old. My girls were spayed by a rescue, they do it early so they can adopt the kittens out having already been fixed.


The problem is I don't want him to start spraying.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I don't have boys, so I don't know what age they can start spraying.

Biggest cat? Most google answers are "Maine ****."

**There are three breeds that can claim that title depending on the individuals. These three breeds are the Maine **** (males average 13-20 pounds), the Siberian (males average 15-20 pounds), and the Norwegian Forest Cat (males average 13-22 pounds).* *


----------



## Bluemitted (Nov 4, 2009)

I thought male ragdolls average 15-20 pounds? I could be mistaken though. And since the ragdoll is somewhat of a new breed and just gaining popularity maybe that is the reason the maine **** has been the top cat. I know all my friends have no clue what a ragdoll is but know what a maine **** is.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

They're both big, beautiful cats.


----------



## Bluemitted (Nov 4, 2009)

No doubt about that.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

As I recall....Raggies, Maine Coons, Norwegian Forest Cats and Siberians are the 4 largest breeds and you can find claims for all of them being THE largest. As I mentioned, Holly is a bag of bones, but she still tips the scale at 11.5 lbs. She should probably be close to 14 lbs. which is quite large for a female. And technically she's still growing...MCs aren't considered fully mature until age 4. Her size was stable between 1 and 2 years, but then she had a growth spurt around her 2nd birthday. Nothing noticeable in the last year +, but she still has 9 more months till she's 4. I believe that Raggies also aren't considered fully mature at 1 year like most cats, but I think their growth range is until 2 years, not 4....but don't quote me on that.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Hey...how did the litterbox situation go last night? Did he get up and use it or did he use the bed?

Why haven't we seen pictures of this little guy yet? (or did I miss them?). We charge for our advice you know...pictures are the currency of choice on Cat Forum.

And what is his name?


----------



## Bluemitted (Nov 4, 2009)

He went to the box all by himself just before bed. And then he actually jumped on the bed by using the blanket on the side. Did nothing in the bed and when he woke up in the middle of the night I simply put him down and I heard litter being tossed around and then he jumped back up and went to bed. This morning both got up at the same time and he took off to the litter tray. I have no idea how to post pictures of him. Sorry

Also another question about Ragdolls, what seems to be the hardest color to find in these cats? If you could rank them from 1 being the hardest to 10 being the most common that would be great.


----------



## kwarendorf (Oct 12, 2009)

Sounds like serious progress to me! Congratulations


----------



## Bluemitted (Nov 4, 2009)

Thank you very much, I figured it was just his first couple of days and he was not sure about things. I love cats because their not dumb and are very clean, at least most of them.


----------



## Bluemitted (Nov 4, 2009)

Luckily he has not peed anywhere, just the little mistakes on the bed. He seems to be getting the hang of things, I'm sorry its just I don't believe in any type of enclosed crates or anything of that nature. I always look at it like, how would I liked to be locked up in a closet. Don't get me wrong, I close the doors to bedrooms, bathrooms, etc, but I let him have the run of the living room, kitchen, upstairs, etc.

I believe he is above the normal weight for a cat his age, I'm hoping by 12 weeks he will be around the 3.8-4 pound mark. I guess we will see, he is big boned and not fat by any means. His paws are like tigers.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm co-owned by a Raggie and a Modern Siamese. Something the breeder didn't tell you but that all Raggie owners learn is that you've gone to the bathroom by yourself for the last time. He'll either follow you in or be waiting by the door when you get out. They like to know where their staff are at all times.

The big paws? You ain't seen nothing yet. Wait till he grows and they become tuffted. They look like a snow leapords paws. We're lucky they're very gentle cats becasue unclipped they're like meat hooks. Fay spent her first night with me firmly attached to my calves by those hooks.

I've always heard 10 to 15 pounds for a female and 15 to 20 pounds for a male. Fay is 12 pounds

I don't know what the most rare color is. I was adopted by Fay because she didn't get along with another cat at my neighbors house and she has a problem with going into heat despite being spayed so I don't follow the show aspects of Raggies.


----------



## Bluemitted (Nov 4, 2009)

Thank you for your input. I guess we are lucky they are nice cats because I have never seen a cat with such big paws. I know what you mean about getting hooked, he follows me around and pounces on my legs all the time. My feet are covered with scratches.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

I've had Fay since May and she's never deliberately scratched or pounced on me but when she hangs on when I hold her or kneeds I can definitely feel it.


----------



## Bluemitted (Nov 4, 2009)

They are funny to say the least. Its his kitten stage, at least I hope it is, lol.


----------



## Bluemitted (Nov 4, 2009)

Sounds good, thank you for that and I will keep an eye out for that.


----------



## Bluemitted (Nov 4, 2009)

The vet does say he is very big for his age and big boned. He told me don't be surprised if he ends up over 20 pounds. But I will keep my eye on it.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

When Fay adopted me she was skin and bones at 8 lbs. Another neighbors kid was petting her said noticed she was all bone. Myu Vet put her on some high cal food and she was up to 12 lbs 6 weeks later and I got the warning from my Vet to swicth her food or she'd be obese. She's was definitely less agile and active at 12 lbs but I can strip weight off her anythime by switching her to her less favorite food.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Bluemitted said:


> The vet does say he is very big for his age and big boned. He told me don't be surprised if he ends up over 20 pounds. But I will keep my eye on it.


This first thing my Vet said was 'Look at the paws on that cat, she's underweight'

I think Raggies continue to grow for a full 4 years.


----------

